# Type of surf fishing rods



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

In laws just bought a house near the beach and want to get back into surf fishing. 

I am a terrible, terrible fisherman and 80% of time I just come home empty handed. So, that sums up how knowledgeable I am. 

Looking to get some surf fishing rods as that will be 90% of the fishing we do now. My bigger red/cobia rods just aren't cutting it. I can't get my bait out past the first sandbar and too cold to really walk out right now. 

What do I need to look for in a surf rod? Right now I would think distance is the most important. There beach where my inlaws live, to get past the first sandbar is really quite a ways out there. Is it as simple as just the longer the rod the further it will cast? Obviously things like braid/mono will have an effect I understand. 

Will there be a limit to how much weight I can throw with longer rods? 

How important is it to have a lighter rod to see the action of the fish bites/nibbles? (mostly pompano). 

Will I also be able to throw top water lures like gotchas for spanish with such a long pole?

What size line would you use? Safe to assume I should use braid right? 

Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Long spinning rods with guides made for distance with braid. Unfortunately, I am not aware of any that are not expensive. The lighter the better. St Croix Mojo is about the least expensive I know of. St Croix Avid is the best I have personally used with Temple Fork (TFO) Tactical Surf a close second. You can get a TFO 12' Tactical rated for 6 to 10 oz weights for $300.00. As for reels, any of the "longcast" ones will get you there. Tica Sceptre GX5000 is a very good reel at a very reasonable price. You can get them for $65.00 on amazon.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Dang, is it normal to throw 6 to 10 oz weights out into the surf? 

Can you explain what you mean by the long cast guides? Just mean the eyes that are big and open?

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, I fish for pompano in the surf and since the rougher the better, yes, it is normal for me to throw 6 to 10 oz weights. Fuji has several "concept" guides developed for distance casting with braid. Some of them have small collector (first) guides and some are larger. The guides on these rods are an example: Temple Fork Tactical Series Surf Rods


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I like spinning rods with big eyes from the Outcast sale. 10-12'. I have a 15' and it keeps the line out of the waves better, but it seems clumsy to cast. It also seems to require 5 oz of lead to load the rod. I use a mono shock leader of 10# test for every oz of lead to avoid breakoffs while casting if I am using a light main line. I think 7-8 foot rods are fine for working the first trough and that is where the fish are sometimes.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Joraca said:


> I like spinning rods with big eyes from the Outcast sale. 10-12'. I have a 15' and it keeps the line out of the waves better, but it seems clumsy to cast. It also seems to require 5 oz of lead to load the rod. I use a mono shock leader of 10# test for every oz of lead to avoid breakoffs while casting if I am using a light main line. I think 7-8 foot rods are fine for working the first trough and that is where the fish are sometimes.


Do you think the 15' cast further than the 12'?

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Set Rods
I mostly use Ugly Stiks(10 & 12' Surf Rods) because I can over weight them if I want to. I have a few Penn Battallion rods that are lighter and easier to throw. I use 10' rods most of the time. I only fish 3oz. If I need more, I fish spider weights. If I need more than that, I go home. 
I rarely break out the 12' rods. 

Rods for artificials
If you want to throw jigs, you cannot beat the Shakespearre Elite Series Steel Head Rods. I own a pile of high end crap and these rods are money for throwing jigs. I like the 9' rods. 

When slinging baits(live/set rods) from the beach, your form in casting will quickly determine how far you throw a bait, more so than the amount of weight. I can throw 3oz of lead a heck of a lot further than I can throw 5. Checkout some of the Youtube videos of the East Coast guys on surf casting.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

holicori said:


> Do you think the 15' cast further than the 12'?
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


Maybe 10 - 15 yards. But it is rigged differently, with a short single drop and a 5 oz weight vs. a double drop and a 3-4 oz weight. I think it would be easier to throw if I were taller and weighed more.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Much appreciated guys. I ended up going with a 12' bass pro rod I heard good reviews on, and the rod that walton county mentioned. Paired both with the reels daylate mentioned. 

Will be shipping here soon. Eager to try them out.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

With spinning reels, when I set the rod in the holder, I back the drag off so it barely keeps the line from playing out. With a circle hook, the fish generates plenty enough force to set the hook on itself. I tighten the drag, of course, when I am about to reel in.


----------

